# Asiatic Lily.. for Terryo



## Redfoot NERD (Jun 2, 2012)

There are different shades of yellow.. pink.. and red.... and then these!

Full sun -







Mostly shaded -











What color is this?


----------



## wellington (Jun 2, 2012)

Those are beautiful. Looks to be eggplant color


----------



## pam (Jun 2, 2012)

Looks maroon and white to me  very beautiful


----------



## Jacqui (Jun 2, 2012)

I haven't saw this variety before. Do you recall it's name?


----------



## Jacob (Jun 2, 2012)

This is a beauty, do you recall what the name was?


----------



## Momof4 (Jun 2, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## terryo (Jun 2, 2012)

Wow! I've never seen one like that. Are they yours? I only have the yellow ones.


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Jun 2, 2012)

terryo said:


> Wow! I've never seen one like that. Are they yours? I only have the yellow ones.



If they aren't mine... I always say so upfront!

Give me a few and I'll show you lousy pics of the other colors!


----------



## Sheviper1 (Jun 3, 2012)

Home Depot and Lowes had a wide variety of colors this year. I bought one like the one shown here as well as yellow, deep pink, orange, white and blood red.


----------

